# inkjet transfers to foam trucker caps...need help!



## Badash1 (Apr 18, 2015)

Aloha, I have just started heat transferring hot peel to foam trucker caps and having trouble with the cap fabric separating from the foam when pulling the paper off the design. I just realized a new option by trying cold peel but I am believe I am real close to getting the procedures down with the hot peel. Is there anyone out there that has experience with this process and can give me the temp, duration and pressure for keeping the crown intact after pulling the paper off? Mahalo! Tim


----------

